
Show HN: PairForce – Collaborative Cloud IDE and Terminal Powered by Docker - alexdme
https://pairforce.io
======
alexdme
PairForce was initially created because I wanted to give test driven
development interviews for remote candidates, but I quickly started using my
prototype for mentoring junior engineers and pair programming. I was
frustrated with existing tools because they were either slow (screenshare),
restrictive (all users had to have accounts), or limited (no terminal).

I hope you find it as useful as I have. As a thank you for trying out
Pairforce, get 6 months free with promocode “hackernews”.

------
qmaxquique
Have you tried this?
[https://www.terminal.com/webterminal](https://www.terminal.com/webterminal)

------
CritiqalWidget
Took less than a minute to set up a Go collaboration with my pal in Amsterdam.
Nice free trial! I'll keep it. Now maybe I can build something interesting.

------
will_gottschalk
How much work would I have to do to set up session to take users through a
tutorial of one of my open source projects?

~~~
alexdme
After logging in you should be able to spin up a session in less than a second
by clicking "quickstart". After that, you can share the URL with anyone you
want to have join the session and they can watch and collaborate in your
session without needing to create an account.

------
mrcoles
What does the IDE look like? Or do I have access to a terminal where I can use
something like emacs or vim?

~~~
alexdme
The IDE is powered by ACE editor, but you have a terminal that is 100% capable
of running emacs / vim, but since the terminals are shared you can't have
multiple cursors like you can in the editor.

But you can also enable vim mode from the editor settings if that's your jam.

~~~
icecube
I would like to see screenshots and a list of supported languages/frameworks.

Also, the homepage says "Run it, commit it, and move on". Do you have native
support for git? (And if you do, is it just github, or do you support gitlab,
bitbucket, etc?)

~~~
alexdme
The containers are powered by docker, and all of our pre-built docker images
come with git pre-installed. You have root on the machines so you can use a
package manager to install any packages you feel are missing (the pre-built
docker images are ubuntu so you could run `sudo apt-get install subversion`
for instance).

Since we're not opinionated you should be able to pull/push from any git
server.

------
handler
nice, i'll use this with my significant other to help debug stuff while we're
both at work. way better than a screenshare.

------
dhakiki
great tool and awesome UI. can't wait to use this when i mentor.

------
willtachau
looks like this could be great for interviews

